# Spookytown UV Lights



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Lemax Spookytown UV lights

Can anyone tell me please about these lights - how wide the beam is, how close do they need to be to the object you are lighting, do they make everything look purple, and just generally were you pleased with them? Do they really burn your eyes?

I am thinking of them for a tabletop display, not for a haunt _per se_. That is, if I can find any. Do they halt production until closer to October or something?

Thanks.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I hope bumping this up isn't a heinous sin...but I feel sure that someone here can answer this. Pretty please?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

These lights?










You should be able to pick these up at Michael's in 2 or 3 weeks. Make sure you bring a discount coupon along - I think they run about $10? I can't remember. You can also get these online now from a few vendors. If you plan on running them for long periods of time you should also get a a power adapter.

These lights work great on a table top display. We have a few members here who also do Spookytown displays and they should be able to answer your distance question. I kept my lights less than 1 foot away from the buildings I'm highlighting due to space limitations.


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

I like them , they are basically small uv spotlights, there not to bright and battery operated so they are easy to hide on a prop. They need to be fairly close (within a few feet of whatever they are lighting. ) I've used them on bookshelves lighting cheese cloth and they light almost to the floor from my 5' shelf. The closer they are and the more reactive the item is being lit the brighter it is. It dose cast a slightly purple light on other near by objects. Hope this helps


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a pair lighting a shelf in one of my cabinets. The shelf is a little over 2 feet long, and if I position one light at the end of each shelf it does a great job of making my Halloween display glow. I haven't had any issues with eyes yet, but I can't say I look directly at them for any length of time. I would think they would be excellent for a tabletop display. Haunti is right in that the AC adapter is more convenient, but if you table is not close to an outlet the lights will run on batteries for an acceptable amount of time. I left them on overnight one night before I got the adapter, and they were still lit (but not as bright) the next morning. I really like them; they're just like little black lights.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

They work well especially with glow in the dark paints. You really arent going to get tons of distance, but even at about 3ft away there will be a glow from the paint. I like them for lighting tombstones.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

See there, I knew you guys were teh awesomes! Friggin' LOVE this place.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll second (thrid, fourth, fifth..?) the recommendation. 
I bought these years ago, I just figured they'd be handy. 
The put out quite a nice light, and they're fully adjustable in terms of position/angle.


----------



## VIGILANTE (Sep 19, 2010)

I saw these a few years ago at Michael's and was impressed by their fluorescing capability. I thought they were a bit pricey at $13.99, so I only bought one set. After seeing them fluoresce all the props in my garage, I bought 4 more sets. They are perfect for hilighting props or "filling in" remote areas of your haunt. Keep in mind that UV LEDs WILL cause damage to the eyes if looked at directly for too long, so place them so you only see the indirect light. The visible purple light is a by-product of the element causing the UV. The purple light only shines a short distance, while the UV quality will "shine" much further.


----------

